# £30,000 to spend and want an RV



## CheekyDancer

Hello, I have decided to buy an RV. I work 3 months on 3 months off and get paid 12 months a year. During my down time I have decide I wish to travel in an RV. I own a property in the French Riviera which I plan to rent out to a family member who will take care of all my paperwork etc. I have about £30,000 I am willing to spend on an RV. I would like a Slide out set up, running LPG, a decent Generator, and a reasonable Entertainment system. I am an Engineer by trade looking after Private yachts for minted people so I think I can do any upgrades and maintain an RV myself. My question is which RV would you choose giving the most I can get for my money?. Any info, recommendations are welcome. I have been researching for a while now but most of the info I have found is in the states. I plan to use it in Europe, Russia, Ukraine and Northern Africa to start with.


----------



## raynipper

Oh gosh, where to start.
Are you going to buy this side of the pond or bring one from the states?
People are almost giving RVs away in AZ and Fl.

But in Europe a rear diesel would be the ideal but then you come into HGV. Do you have a goods license.?

The bigger the better as far as I am concerned as some RVs less than 30ft. are hardly worth while. imho..!!

More info would help and then just searching all the adds. But beware of ones that have no mileage but have been lived in full time.

You do know you won't be able to register it in France unless you are a personal friend of the president.

Ray.


----------



## CheekyDancer

Hello Ray, Thanks for the reply. I will be working in the States soon so have contemplation buying over there. I was a little unsure of the procedure for importing. I have a UK address also which my Stepfather lives in. Perhaps it would be easier to import and set up from there?. I am sure he would be willing to help me with the paperwork as he has lived there rent free for the last 7 years. Why could I not import to France?. I have imported cars from Germany before. The import market has grow hugely in France in the last 5 years. Is it the old French/American argument that forbids this?. What other things should I consider?. I originally set out to buy a European motor home but after a lot of research I decided it would not be big enough to suit my needs. I do like a little comfort. I have read a lot of your posts and they are very informative. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## raynipper

Bringing one in from the states can work our very much cheaper. BUT beware of conversion costs to enable it to be registered in UK. Then there is the 110v to 240v conversion.
You will only be able to reg in France if it was built in Europe. All parts need a little eec mark and if the DRIRE find any part without it they will make you change the whole vehicle bit by bit.

Buying stateside you must remember to buy a common make that has an importer in UK and not an oddball. If you can technically 'reside' outside the UK and use the RV in the states (need insurance proof) for 6 months it's possible to import as a personal import and pay no tax. But it's fraught with problems and docker thefts.

Take a look at my website below. It's a few years old now but many things are still relevant.

Ray.


----------



## CheekyDancer

A lot of your website was heart breaking Ray and my sympathies are with you over that FSA business and the dodgy chap that should have been locked up for a lot longer. I will have another plow through for more info. Are there any companies you know of State side that you would recommend to buy from and help with the import?.


----------



## raynipper

The big guys like Beaudry and Lazy Days have both gone bust and been taken over by corporate investors. Not sure how reliable they are now. La Mesa in AZ and CA are still doing well but in upmarket rigs.

If you can get into the FMCA site, www.fmca.com there are hundreds of private sellers. Many dealers and seller sell on e-bay us. Or .com.
There are miles of private sellers along Main St. Tempe, Mesa and Apache Junction AZ.

There is also RV Trader and I am sure lots of dealers advertising on the net.

Ray.


----------



## CheekyDancer

Thanks Ray. I will dig in and do some more research. I am working in San Francisco in the Americas cup soon so CA would be a good place to buy for me and visit a few dealers. Many thanks again for your input and I hope to pick at your wealth of knowledge again soon. I wish you a very happy New year. Where are you now?.


----------



## raynipper

Just remembered this on Yahoo.......................

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/RVsForSale/

Ray.


----------



## vicdicdoc

As I understand (not that I know much) - isn't the width of the machine an important point, I believe some US made RV's are a tad too wide to be registered here in UK?
(although as usual, I stand to be corrected :roll:


----------



## raynipper

You are basically right Vic.
But at the financial level CheekyDancer is looking at it should not be a problem.
The larger and more upmarket 'A' class RV can be from 100" to 102" wide. Any more than 100.4" is technically illegal as is more than 12m. or 39' 9" long. 

I would assume under £30k. or $45k. you might not get into the realms of wide body rigs. But it is good to note just in case a large bargain is found.

The manufacturers spec is what we should go on but measuring between wheel arch to wheel arch is about right.

Ray.


----------



## CheekyDancer

Weight seems to be my biggest issue as I do not have an HGV licence and can only drive up to 7.5 tonnes. I think I will need to do a bit more research on this too as I am unsure if that would include anything you tow.


----------



## TR5

How about considering a 5th wheeler with slide outs?


----------



## billym

Private yachts for minted people are fine. Sail to another marina full of the same...........no problem

Have a nice RV just about anywhere in Europe and you attract a lot of attention. Have one in some of the places you mention you will stand out so much like a sore thumb you may wish you hadn't bothered.


----------



## raynipper

CheekyDancer said:


> Weight seems to be my biggest issue as I do not have an HGV licence and can only drive up to 7.5 tonnes. I think I will need to do a bit more research on this too as I am unsure if that would include anything you tow.


Well now that really does limit your RV choices CheekyDancer.
It is possible but only just to get an 'A' class. 'C' class rigs are terrible to drive in comparison. I guess you are now looking at a front engined 'A' class petrol to keep the weight down.

Can I respectfully suggest you steer clear of Fivers unless you intend to spend long periods in one place. Personally I don't think they are suited to European travel. I know this might annoy Fiver owners but just try reversing into a small space in a campground!!!

Ray.


----------



## Daedalas

*RV*

Good Morning CheekyDancer

As a resident in France intending to import a US RV into UK [or even to EU] might I suggest you check in detail the availability and cost of insurance here in UK before you commit.

Rudi from OZ but with full German licence who on this list had considerable difficulty getting insurance for a MH bought in UK and I'm sure he woiuld be willing to tell you his story / advise


----------



## raynipper

The Eagle is the one I would go for here. We had two and were superb.
But this one is UK registered and has to return to UK for MOT........

http://www.leboncoin.fr/caravaning/offres/basse_normandie/occasions/?f=a&th=1&q=American

Ray.


----------



## Photag

I may have a MH that you might want to consider. It's a Four Winds Chateau Citation built by Thor. Diesel, 2 slide out's fully converted to UK specs. PM me if you want more info.

guy


----------

